# Russian Tortoise Egg- Fertile?



## Falcon70 (Jan 18, 2012)

*New Russian Tortoise Egg- Fertile?*


Hey everyone,

My Russian Tortoise laid an egg on the 16th for the first time and I'm not really sure what to look for to see if it is fertile or not. She is around 14 and the male is about 2 years older (16). When I found it in the morning the egg was already chalked over and I am starting to notice a darker white ring around the middle of it. I made the incubator, it is at a constant temperature of about 87-89 degrees and half way buried in moist sand. I realize it is still early, but just wanted to find out some more information.

Thanks


----------



## Falcon70 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey everyone,

My 14 year old Russian Tortoise laid an egg for the first time some time during the night of the 15th, there is also a 16 year old male tortoise in the enclosure with her. When I found it in the morning, it had already chalked over, and I carefully placed it in an incubator I made. I keep it in a container half buried with moist sand and a cover with holes surrounded by more sand and a constant temperature of about 87-88 degrees. In the past day I have noticed a darker white ring around the middle of the egg and am just wondering if it looks fertile. 

Thanks


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jan 18, 2012)

So far it is looking good. In about 10 days or so you should be able to see a red ring forming inside. You will have to carefully candle it to see that though. Good luck.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 18, 2012)

Good luck. When our eggs "chalk" they are almost always fertile.


----------



## Katherine (Jan 19, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Good luck. When our eggs "chalk" they are almost always fertile.



+1

Exciting, congrats on the egg hope it goes well : )


----------



## Falcon70 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate it.

Jake


----------

